# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  First cycle and acne at 40 yo crtique.

## mxbrown

I love the 40yo and over section. Just men here, no flaming and name calling egocentric whiners. 
I hate to start a new post but I'm having trouble finding decent answers to my question. 
I've always had dry, flaky, oily skin and acne. Odd, I know. My derm doc once said every text book will tell you it's not possible but yet, here I am...dry skin and acne. 
I just started my first cycle of test cyp at 250, 2xW with 1mg of adex on injection days. I'm 6'4" 200 lbs and maybe 13% BF. Diet is decent (it could be better but I don't want it to run my life). I have loads of adex, letro and nolva on hand. I have a few ?s.
My issue is: I greatly suspect to get worse acne on my face, back and chest. I want to stay away from accutane, bcz of the sides and am asking for advise on alternatives. I'll give into accutane if I have to, but they range from 5-30mg tabs. I'm clueless as to which to buy; and they are a bit pricey.

1) What else can I do to fight on cycle acne and PCT acne? Vitamin A or B?
2) Is 1mg adex 2xW sufficient? Or should I break it down to .5mg EOD?
3) Do I stop adex and start Nolva 40/40/20/20, the day after last injection? That seems to be a consensus. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## 38jumper38

1-Neutragena oil-free acne wash, On-the-Spot acne treatment, vitamin a, b6, b5 or Acutane.
2-break down
3-You should have Nolva and clomid for PCT, stop adex with the last pin then way 2 weeks to start PCT

----------


## mxbrown

Thanks Jumper. I had trouble finding the half life of adex and had a good feeling the 1mg twice a week was a spike affect.

----------


## Koozer

I hear you with problem skin mine is oily by nature lucky for me I seldome have pimples if I am eating correctly and keeping my skin clean. I am 42 now and have not done any gear for 12 going on 13 years. I had the least amount of issues when using prop versus longer esters like cyp and eth. More stable blood levels for test with the prop versus the others plus if you are having serious issues with flare up's it does not take too long to clear your system. I liked prop when I was using gear all except for the soreness which was not too bad, my training partner at the time had no pain from prop at all so go figure everyone is different. You could ( and I know this sounds funny) try garlic it is a broad spectrum antibotic and anti inflamatory not as powerfull as the meds a doctor would prescribe but the only side you should have to worry about is bad breath unless you are alergic to it. Probably not the advice you are looking for but you just never know what may be a diamond in the ruff.

----------


## mxbrown

Thanks Kooz. 
I'll consider the other test cycles for possible future cycles. 
I'm the same with the cyp ****. My ass aches for about two days after.

----------


## Floydian

acne is always problem man don' too much thinking

----------


## mxbrown

update...
I found vitamin A at 75,000 IUs per day and have been acne free for over six months. It took a while for my body to adjust but after 3-4 months my skin is acne free. Even my back. I read an article that found no liver toxicity after a year of 75,000 ED. I just stopped the vitamins tho, I have knee surgery for torn meniscus. I'll stay off it and see what my body does.
peace

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Man, that sounds like a lot. I will be interesting to see what happens now that you are off it. I hope you give us updates. I would be willing to take some vitamin A to get rid of my acne.

----------


## Brohim

75k iu good laud

----------


## mxbrown

> 75k iu good laud


laud?

----------


## Brohim

means it's a lot of damn Vitamin A. Do you take it in pill form? My Vitamin D comes in 400iu pills so taking 75k would mean taking multiple bottles each day or 187 pills a day.

----------


## mxbrown

> means it's a lot of damn Vitamin A. Do you take it in pill form? My Vitamin D comes in 400iu pills so taking 75k would mean taking multiple bottles each day or 187 pills a day.


Actually the pills are 25k each. To add: I get annual blood done in May. Right after my surgery I'll get back on at 50k ED and see what my blood work is in May. I'll update then.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Actually the pills are 25k each. To add: I get annual blood done in May. Right after my surgery I'll get back on at 50k ED and see what my blood work is in May. I'll update then.


25,000IU each?? holy toledo those pills must be the size of pancakes!

----------


## target88

Mxbrown....i myself am in the same boat as you, so I am greatly interested in your outcome of your acne problem, I myself was thinking of using letrozole .25 ed to rid my moderate acne. Hope to hear that things are good!

----------


## Times Roman

> acne is always problem man don' too much thinking


agree.

it's a part of the sides you can expect while on cycle.

for me, i get one of those body washes that feels like it's got some sand in there, a course scrub rag, and scrub layers of skin off til i'm pink while in the shower. i do that couple times a week when acne flares up. Works for me

----------


## mxbrown

Update
I did not get back on the vitamin A post surgery on 12/21/11. It's been almost two months since last pill. My face is still clear, about 90% better than before the vitamin A regimine. My back however, is better but not as clear as my face. All in all I'm really happy with the outcome. I plan to start a test E and deca cycle in June. In April i will get back on 50,000 IUs ED and hopefully it'll keep the steroid acne at-bay. Of course I'll update. 
Note: the pills are regular sized, maybe 3mm wide x 4mm long/round.

----------


## mxbrown

Update. 
Back, shoulders and chest acne has gotten worse; back to what it was before the Vit A experiment. Face is still pretty clear, much better than before. 
Trying to order a cycle of gear now but my chosen source is real bad at answering emails. Might be a while. By the time i get my gear and start to pin, the vit A should be in full effect and I'll be acne free. Then we will see if it keeps my on cycle acne away. Till then...

----------


## NEMESIS RR

Use Nizoral as a body wash using a light scrub brush. Leave it on for a minute or two. You can use over the counter or have your dermatologist prescribe the 2% version. 

I use Neutrogema saylic acid body wash with a light brush. No harsh scrubbing. Then I use the Nizoral. Once out of the shower I use a light layer of bezoyl peroxide. I do this at night before i go to bed. In the morning I use a light moisterizer. Worked for me.

----------


## mxbrown

I'd rather just pop two pills a day. Benzoyl peroxide...never thot of that. I'm just so lazy, I'll prbly never do it. But, thanks.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

My doctor recommended Hibiclens. I have been using it for a while and it helps.

----------


## mxbrown

Update
started a new cycle of 250 test E e3d only this week, did second pin today and will start .5 adex on pin days and bump up if needed. I'm using a new source and wanted to do a bottle. The vitamin A cycle is going well. Strange butt acne tho, back and shoulders r g2g. Let's see what the test E does. Had a doc appt... blood is good, test level is only 425, 10% bf but only 188lbs. At 6'4" I'm skinny. I expect the test to kick in next week, then we will C how the vit A vs. test E holds up. Read u later.

----------


## JOCKSOX

Tanning? 

DUDE.

----------


## johnnylucifer

I'm new here and just in education mode. But I had the same problem as you describe. Layoff the milk. Or switch to an organic. They pump up the cows with hormones and such that cause acne in people. Just try it-I bet your acne disappears.

----------


## mxbrown

Update:
finished the test as planned. Went up to about 205. On nolva pct now. Acne is and was as clear as could be. The but acne I'm guessing was actuall. Just from sitting on my ass all day at work adjusting to the change in season. I'm sold on the vitamin a. If yur reading this and have acne issues, give the vitamin a a try for at least 3-4 months. Worked for me while even on cycle. But then again I was only doin 250 test e3d.

----------


## Brohim

Did you have estrogen check while on cycle? That could have something to do with it as well. Doing close to 600mg of test and you were only taking 1-2mg of Adex a week E2 must have been out of range.

----------


## Brussell

Got mine to stop with tanning

----------


## Natureboy71

Tanning. In this case preferrable some type of bed (or outside) with more uvb such as a regular tube type bed (100 watt lamps) or a decent VHR bed (160-200 watt lamps). The uvb causes your skin to increase it's natural exfoliation schedule helping to subdue the acne. Of course shower after and keep skin clean.

----------

